# Verbindung über das Internet



## thatIsAFeature (20. Aug 2008)

Hallo.
Ich habe mit dem Thema noch keine Erfahrung.
Ich möchte eine Spiel schreiben mit welchem man über das Internet mit einer anderen Person Schach spielen kann. Ich benötige nur einen Hinweis in die richtige Richtung mit welchen Verfahren eine solche Netzwerkverbindung ohne einen vermittelten Server aufgebaut werden kann. Dies funktioniert aber wahrscheinlich nur wenn einer der Spieler die IP des anderen kennt. Oder nicht Aber wie funktioniert es dann wenn sich die Spieler in einem Netzwerk befinden, also im Netzwerk eine IP haben und eine nach draußen


----------



## HoaX (20. Aug 2008)

dann muss derjenige halt den entsprechenden port am router weiterleiten


----------



## tuxedo (20. Aug 2008)

Zumindest bei dem, der den "Server" mimt.

- Alex


----------

